# Making a repair



## cathead (Dec 13, 2021)

My newly purchased Iseki TL3200 tractor was needing attention with the fuel shut off valve.  When you buy something used,
you have no idea what the previous owner  may have done.  The fuel on-off valve on the tractor didn't seem to work at all so
of course I had to take it all apart to find out what the problem might be.  The on-off valve had been broken and the valve was in
on position no matter what the valve handle was indicating.  It really needed to be fixed as there was a dripping condition in the
overflow line.  I could see that the pot metal valve assembly was stripped of the teeth that would operate the valve so the thing
I had to do was somehow replace those "dogs" that could operate the valve assembly.  I used my milling machine and carefully
drilled two holes and press fitted in two steel "pins".  Anyway, a photo pretty much shows what I did to make the repair.
	

		
			
		

		
	



After I was satisfied with the result, I took the repaired assembly over to the tractor and installed it.  It seems to work fine with
no leaks that I was able to determine.  The valve itself is some sort of plastic which is tapered with a spring to hold tension.
The grooves in the valve itself are operated by the handle that I added two " teeth" to rotate it.  These parts are quite small so
I was challenged to get the holes exactly where they needed to be so there would be no leaks.  I replaced the "O" ring as it 
looked a little flaky.  Anyway, that's one of the things I did today in the shop.  My other shop project was cleaning... a lot of
cleaning....!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice save Burt!!!! 

what is this *cleaning* you speak of??????

i think i may need to try it sometime soon


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 13, 2021)

yea, proof of cleaning???


----------



## cathead (Dec 13, 2021)

OK, tomorrow I will show you some cleaning.  The plasma cutting and welding on the stove project left a black coat of dust EVERYWHERE!!
I started with the floors and then every "thing" else.  There is no surface that is left spared.  I'm using Dawn dish soap and hot water
and some "409" or similar for greasy surfaces.  I'm using a vacuum cleaner, then a wetted sponge to get to the nitty gritty!!


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 13, 2021)

cathead said:


> OK, tomorrow I will show you some cleaning.  The plasma cutting and welding on the stove project left a black coat of dust EVERYWHERE!!
> I started with the floors and then every "thing" else.  There is no surface that is left spared.  I'm using Dawn dish soap and hot water
> and some "409" or similar for greasy surfaces.  I'm using a vacuum cleaner, then a wetted sponge to get to the nitty gritty!!


oh, REAL CLEANING... thought you meant straightening up.
edit:


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 13, 2021)

Comes a time. Mike



woodchucker said:


> oh, REAL CLEANING... thought you meant straightening up.


----------



## cathead (Dec 14, 2021)

I think I have cleaning disease!  It's more deadly than Addison's disease or Hashimoto's disease and likely there is
no cure.  It all started when I was inoculated by a shard of metal that inadvertently had contacted some 409 spray. 



It began this morning here...



Here, I'm working my way to the right side..
	

		
			
		

		
	






.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is getting serious!  I even flossed the threads!!!



No swarf in the Allen head holes now!


Where does it end? I don't know.


Well, back to cleaning.......................


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 14, 2021)

I can see the bottom of the socket in that , look painted metal... and a flossing.. he'll be ready for the wedding shortly.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 14, 2021)

cathead said:


> I think I have cleaning disease!  It's more deadly than Addison's disease or Hashimoto's disease and likely there is
> no cure.  It all started when I was inoculated by a shard of metal that inadvertently had contacted some 409 spray.
> 
> View attachment 388473
> ...


Cleaning lead screws can be a PITA.
I see you and I share the string/solvent method.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 14, 2021)

Looking good !


----------



## cathead (Dec 19, 2021)

Still in the clutches of obsessive-compulsive cleaning disorder, I headed for the shop.  My first order
of business was to make several repairs on some Milwaukee M-18 battery pack cases.  They were
cracked and broken from the many times they were inadvertently dropped.  I used the cyanoacrylate
glue and baking soda repair method along with a little melting help from a soldering iron.  You can
view it on You Tube if not familiar with the process.  It was my first time to use this method and was
quite surprised that  the repairs were strong and look like they will hold up.  One battery pack had a
chunk missing so filled in the missing plastic with super glue and baking soda.  I will include a photo of that.

Anyway, the OCD got the best of me and I spent some time cleaning up my drill and impact driver.  I
blame the weather as the temp is near 0 Farenheit and a strong south wind keeping me indoors. 


These are the first pair of battery units I bought some years ago.  I have a new set as well
and keep them at the other shop location.  They both still work well although I did have
to replace the brushes in the impact unit...





Here you can see the baking soda-crazy glue repair in the middle of the photo.  I also disassembled the battery packs and
beefed them up inside with the sodium bicarbonate-Crazy Glue fix.  Time will tell I guess.  Have a good day.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 19, 2021)

cathead said:


> Still in the clutches of obsessive-compulsive cleaning disorder, I headed for the shop.  My first order
> of business was to make several repairs on some Milwaukee M-18 battery pack cases.  They were
> cracked and broken from the many times they were inadvertently dropped.  I used the cyanoacrylate
> glue and baking soda repair method along with a little melting help from a soldering iron.  You can
> ...


FYI   
There is also a stronger CA glue, it's the black CA it's a little flexible, so it won't let go on a drop. CA is brittle, and a drop or 2 will let go. With the black, you don't need the baking soda. 

A couple of months ago I stitched a cord real together using my old weller gun. I took a piece of 14 gage wire grounding from romex.. bent it and used it to bond the reel together.. I use them  for my volleyball lines to store them.


----------

